# Intro



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Getting rid of the notification finally. Been around a little bit. I built a skiff and I am currently rebuilding a Gheenoe Highsider. I like boats...


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

toma who........


----------

